# Failure Analysis



## tifaonline (6 يوليو 2010)

موضوع Failure Analysis مهم جدا

لوسمحتم

أريد كتب Failure Analysis

ذات أسلوب سهل وبسيط لأنني لم أدرسه في الجامعة

وشكرا


----------



## direct.drill (7 يوليو 2010)

حاضر اقل من يوم ويكون طلبك موجود


----------



## direct.drill (8 يوليو 2010)

اتفضل يا باشمهندس 

كل اللى انت محتاجه عن Failure Analysis مش حيخرج عن الاربع كتب دول ان شاء الله 

بالتوفيق 

DOWNLOAD​


----------



## tifaonline (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخي


----------



## direct.drill (27 مارس 2011)

اتمنى تكون الكتب مفيدة


----------

